# Electric Cars Are A Waste of Taxpayer Money



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

So that is what I am driving everyday, a pipe dream. The poll shows 46% would buy an electric car, 41% would not, a smaller percentage would buy with subsidies.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

The bot needs to stop posting this type of garbage. The people who read this guys column are the type of people who will never believe electric cars will be mainstream until they have a next door neighbor who owns one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

I remember that Large trucks and Hummers and the like were subsidized when the EV-1 was out. Guess which one people flocked to buy? Helped kill the electric car too. Now that they are doing it again I guess we will see fewer and fewer looking at electric until they wake up and see that it takes 150 or more bucks to fill up. Multiply that by 4 times per month and see what your operating costs are just for fuel on a yearly basis. Mmmm. $7200 just for fueling the behemoths. Maybe even more depending on how much they are driven and many are driven daily as commuters with only one passenger. Nice and cheap. Gotta go get me a Hummer. 

Pete


----------

